# Not exactly a fishing trip but...



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Cool stuff Tom.. 


I tried my hand at shooting action photos of a duck hunt and it was tough!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Great stuff Tom! You're making me think I should keep the Classic for next Duck season ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a great story about your dad!  Thanks for sharing. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I enjoyed reading your post. Thanks for sharing and let us know how you cooked the birds.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I enjoyed reading your post. Thanks for sharing and let us know how you cooked the birds.


Holy cow, can't believe I forgot to mention that! One of the birds my nephew and I actually plucked. By hand. For like 6 days till we got all the feathers off. Not cool. I should mention here at home I have a duck-plucking attachment that goes on a drill and makes quick work of plucking, but since I was in NJ, I had no plucker. I would not reccomend plucking them by hand unless you've got a lot of free time, you would not believe the amount of feathers and down on a goose. 

This bird we cooked like a turkey or chicken, with stuffing and the whole shebang, and can honestly say it was absolutely delicious. I would say on par or even better than teal. Much better than puddle ducks. Not tough, very tender. 

The other birds I breasted and left with my folks and Sis, and they used a recipe which they are still talking about today. Should anyone want the recipe let me know and I will get it from my folks. 

They are great eating. 

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Cool stuff Tom..
> 
> 
> I tried my hand at shooting action photos of a duck hunt and it was tough!


I would guess it would be! Although I bet you could really get some good shots once they are committed to the dekes and piling in. The geese I would think would be easier to photograph as you can see them coming from a longer way off, and they tended to circle a few times prior to commiting to the decoys. One of the cool things was you could actually see them turning their heads and looking to the side and rearward to check everything out before they came in the last 40 yards. 

My experience with ducks in FL seems like they usually either blow by you at 50mph, or they bomb in to the dekes without circling. 

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Great stuff Tom!  You're making me think I should keep the Classic for next Duck season  ;D


I could always use another duck hunting buddy, so even if you sell it you're safe ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> > Cool stuff Tom..
> >
> >
> > I tried my hand at shooting action photos of a duck hunt and it was tough!
> ...



I had 4 gun men with me... the ducks even come close they were blown to smithereens in a blink.. lol

I think I'm gonna get out there during the off season.. and see if I can get some cool photos.!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > > Cool stuff Tom..
> > >
> > >
> > > I tried my hand at shooting action photos of a duck hunt and it was tough!
> ...


Sam, let me know if you're gonna come down and hit some trout up in Ft Pierce with Henry. I was the guy in the trout pic you posted on your site that he sent to you. I should mention I'm no trout guru, I think it was all Henry's doing, but if you come down we can trout fish and also make arrangements to get out to some of my duck spots here, season is closed but there are some isolated puddles we can hike in to and toss some dekes out in. 

Last time I was there I had a giant white pelican, 2-300 Ibis, wood storks, roseatte spoonbills and the assorted white and great blue herons. Most of them flew within 10' of my head, some as low as 3-4' over me. Great little spot with a grassy knoll behind you and the sun rising over your right shoulder, would work out great for photography. The birds stay for a good 1/2 hour there and feed. With no pressure now for 2 weeks in this WMA, the ducks are probably settled in there just fine as well. 

Also I have been toying with the idea of bringing a predator call with me as well. I believe I've found a coyote's territory boundary and there is a fresh pile of coyote scat there every morning along an open road bed. I'm not into shooting something I can't eat, but I'd love to get some pics of him/her, and you're a WAY better lensman than I'll ever be!

-T


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Cool.. nice trout you got there.!

I'm definitely gonna make a trip back to Ft. Peirce...

Send me your contact info and lets keep in touch.



> Sam, let me know if you're gonna come down and hit some trout up in Ft Pierce with Henry. I was the guy in the trout pic you posted on your site that he sent to you. I should mention I'm no trout guru, I think it was all Henry's doing, but if you come down we can trout fish and also make arrangements to get out to some of my duck spots here, season is closed but there are some isolated puddles we can hike in to and toss some dekes out in.
> 
> Last time I was there I had a giant white pelican, 2-300 Ibis, wood storks, roseatte spoonbills and the assorted white and great blue herons. Most of them flew within 10' of my head, some as low as 3-4' over me. Great little spot with a grassy knoll behind you and the sun rising over your right shoulder, would work out great for photography. The birds stay for a good 1/2 hour there and feed. With no pressure now for 2 weeks in this WMA, the ducks are probably settled in there just fine as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Great post Tom, I really enjoyed it. I just lost my dad the weekend before Xmas and one of the things that made the whole ordeal a little easier to deal with was remembering our days afield. My dad loved to snipe hunt, which we did more than anything, but we hunted ducks quite a bit too. Priceless time for sure, now more than ever that he's gone. Glad you we're able to make a hunt like this happen, you can't have too many memories like this. Good on ya. I'm glad to hear your dad beat the illness too. 

I laughed at the 747 comparison too, because that's exactly what came to my mind the first time I hunt geese. Unbelievable difference from the typical puddle jumpers we get after in these parts. - eric


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

excellent tom. Dads are the best.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

wow! that's greatest goose hunt report I like to hear about it!

X2, Dads are the best!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. I hope there will be many more reports like this from me and the rest of you out there in the future. 

Don't make it a once a year thing just for Father's day. Get out and enjoy some time together as much as possible. 

In case you haven't noticed, airfare is extremely affordable these days....

-T


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Tom;

That is a terrific story. And, might I add, you are a truly un-selfish individual!! Your father is one lucky guy, and so is your nephew.

In a nutshell, that's what the outdoors is all about-not the catch but the experience that is shared with loved-ones. I go fishing every chance I get with my 15 year-old son. We may not catch much-sometimes nothing at all, but we have fun together sharing the experiences and different places we visit.

Thank You for sharing that story with us. I look forward to reading more!!


----------

